# How Big Are Your Hands?



## iChanZer0 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok measure from your middle finger to the bottom of your palm. (use centimeters )


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 12, 2010)

OK i'll start my hands are 15 cm.
EDIT: its more like 14.5


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 12, 2010)

8 inches or 20.32 centimeters. People tell me I have big hands.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 12, 2010)

18 cm. I have big palms, but short and fat fingers.
This discourages me considering I play piano and can barely reach a ninth interval.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 12, 2010)

Mine are about 18.5 cm.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 12, 2010)

19.2 CM


----------



## gon (Aug 12, 2010)

19 cm. My hands look bigger cause I have skinny fingers.


----------



## blah (Aug 12, 2010)

big enough to


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd say around 18.75 cm


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 12, 2010)

17.75 cm up and down.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 12, 2010)

11.5(palm) + 8.5(finger). I bet no one has close to that palm size.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> 11.5(palm) + 8.5(finger). I bet no one has close to that palm size.



your hands are so fricking big that you can't use pinky for OH >_>


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 12, 2010)

Huge.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 12, 2010)

My hands are fracking tiny.

Like Less than 15cm. Wtf mate?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2010)

15.9cm



ChrisBird said:


> My hands are fracking tiny.
> 
> Like Less than 15cm. Wtf mate?



That can't be right. my hands are smaller than yours, which are just less than 16cm.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 12, 2010)

About 18 cm. My middle finger is about 8.5 cm, making my palm 9.5 cm.

EDIT: I am about 5'5"-5'6" Tall.


----------



## imaghost (Aug 12, 2010)

20cm or 8in, my middle finger is 9.5cm, palm 10.5cm
(I'm 6'3" at 139 pounds)
(190.5cm at 63kg)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> 11.5(palm) + 8.5(finger). I bet no one has close to that palm size.



We have roughly the same hand size, but my palm isn't as big. My palm is 4.25 in = 10.795cm


----------



## mark3 (Aug 12, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > 11.5(palm) + 8.5(finger). I bet no one has close to that palm size.
> ...



Roughly the same here with 11.1 palm and 8.5 finger. It pretty much comes with the whole being really tall thing.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 12, 2010)

mark3 said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Along with the big...uh...gloves.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 12, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...



It's pretty hard to find a "glove" thats big enough...


----------



## maggotcuber (Aug 12, 2010)

close to 10cm palm, 7.5cm finger so 17.5


----------



## janelle (Aug 12, 2010)

About 15.8 cm. Palm 9 + finger 6.8


----------



## Lars Petrus (Aug 12, 2010)

Finger 9 cm + Palm 11 cm = 20 cm

What's the high score?


----------



## Edward (Aug 12, 2010)

You know what they say about cubers with big hands 
(inb4bigcubes) 

Finger plus palm (rounded up) = 22 cm


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 12, 2010)

9.8 (palm) + 7.8 (finger) = 17.6 (both)
I thought I had small hands >_<


----------



## Samania (Aug 12, 2010)

Roughly 17cm. I have long fingers but I'm a really clumsy piano player :3


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't have a ruler around me at the moment, but I can bet I'll have the smallest hands.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 12, 2010)

~18cm.

Petite.


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2010)

17.5


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 12, 2010)

19 cm, my fingers are long...


----------



## VP7 (Aug 12, 2010)

19.137


----------



## Wickex (Aug 12, 2010)

18.5 cm


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 12, 2010)

Palm: 9.5 cm
Finger: 8 cm
Total: 17.5 cm
People say I have big hands, but they're really not.  They will still grow, though...


----------



## hatep (Aug 12, 2010)

20.2cm


----------



## aronpm (Aug 12, 2010)

Somewhere between 19.5 and 20.0 I think. Palm is 11.0cm.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Aug 12, 2010)

17 cm and I'm only just a teen


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2010)

Finger is 9cm, palm is 9cm, 18cm.


----------



## Mitch15 (Aug 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> 11.5(palm) + 8.5(finger). I bet no one has close to that palm size.



ive got 11cm palm and 9cm finger


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't have a ruler or anything on hand so I'll measure in a unit everyone understands. My hand is just a bit over 9 standard 3x3 cubies.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 12, 2010)

Ugh I have small hands... :fp

17.2 cm~


----------



## irontwig (Aug 12, 2010)

~18.5cm


----------



## Laurentius (Aug 12, 2010)

How about y'all post how tall you are too, so we can compare it to hand size? 

190 cm tall
21 cm hands


----------



## Rubiksawesome (Aug 12, 2010)

17.5ish cm

5 foot 4 inches tall... I am too lazy to convert to centimeters for how tall I am


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 12, 2010)

mine are about 19.8cm


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 12, 2010)

About 20cm. 11cm palms + 9 cm fingers.

@Ranzha: 12th interval.

If you're looking for a ruler...http://iruler.net/

EDIT: 6' 1"- 6' 2".


----------



## Olji (Aug 12, 2010)

15,7 cm according to iRuler, long, skinny fingers


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 12, 2010)

20 cm with iRuler 11 cm palms and 9 cm fingers.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20723


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2010)

20.5 cm
Palm - 11cm
Fingers - 9.5cm


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 12, 2010)

11 cm palms, 8 cm fingers
173 ? cm tall
Huge palms; short, chubby digits...

According to iRuler, my hands are over 20 cm long =/


----------



## coinman (Aug 12, 2010)

Palm 11cm, middle finger 8.5cm so 19.5 cm.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 12, 2010)

How many times has this topic been posted already?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 13, 2010)

16.5 cm.

This page took forever to load. I wonder why....


----------



## damoney (Aug 13, 2010)

2.5cm.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Aug 13, 2010)

15.6 (I have tiny hands)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 15.9cm


lol.



Spoiler


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 13, 2010)

19.5 cm


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> 20.5 cm
> Palm - 11cm
> Fingers - 9.5cm



close but no cigar


Spoiler


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 13, 2010)

Whoa. My palm is 10.8 cm.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> How many times has this topic been posted already?
> 
> _Gigantic picture, waaaaay too big._


Uh... Lucas? Did you mean to post the picture this huge? Hopefully either you or another Mod will edit this fast, I haven't seen pictures this big on the forums before :/ Please resize.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 14, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > How many times has this topic been posted already?
> ...



LOL. Resize!!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 15, 2010)

The bottom of my palm to the beginning of my middle finger is 9.5 cm, including middle finger it is about 16.5 - 17 cm. I have average-small hands.


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 15, 2010)

~18.7


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

So I just wanned to ask you guys how big are your hands?When you turn the palm to yourself you should see those two lines on your wrist so measure your hand from the line closer to your hand to the tip of your middle finger.It may sound like a dumb question but I don't think it is.Also,what do you think does the size of your hands matter in cubing?I think it does.And also,please vote on the poll.  BTW,my hands are 7.5 inches(19 cm) so I think that's pretty big for a 13 year old(well,I'm gonna be 14 in 3 weeks).


----------



## JasonK (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol I'm 18 and your hands are bigger than mine.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 10, 2012)

18cm here.

I've always thought that biggers hands are better for cubing. But I've not asked, so I can't tell.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Lol I'm 18 and you're hands are bigger than mine.



Yeah,I also have huge feet.  Size 43 European,which is,I think,Size 9.5 US.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 10, 2012)

21cm


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> 21cm


 Big hands man,big hands. Please vote on the poll.


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 10, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Yeah,I also have huge feet.  Size 43 European,which is,I think,Size 9.5 US.



9.5 U.S. foot size is not huge. It's big for a girl. most guys are >10
I'm a size 10 and my shoe size hasn't changed in years.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 10, 2012)

hand size: 16-17 cm (voted 16.5)
shoe size: 45 (european) or 13 (US)



rubikmaster said:


> Yeah,I also have huge feet.  Size 43 European,which is,I think,Size 9.5 US.


43 (european) = 10.5 (US)


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 10, 2012)

17 cm  guess that's pretty big for my length... I wanna know about Robin's hands they must be longer than 23 cm I guess.


----------



## JAYperm (Jan 10, 2012)

my shoes are 12 :c US and my hands idk, brb <.< lemme fine somefin to meshure wif


----------



## Thompson (Jan 10, 2012)

I still have baby hands. Only 13.5 cm


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

Thompson said:


> I still have baby hands. Only 13.5 cm



13.5!!! :S



cubeflip said:


> 9.5 U.S. foot size is not huge. It's big for a girl. most guys are >10
> I'm a size 10 and my shoe size hasn't changed in years.


I think it's pretty big for me because I'm only 13(gonna be 14 in three weeks) and I'm only 5'7(170 cm).But,OK,please can we stay on topic.The question is: Does the size of your hands matter in cubing?


----------



## Lusti (Jan 10, 2012)

19.5, so relative normal i guess.

But my my foot size is 13  (48 Europe <- 13 in US?)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 10, 2012)

16.5 cm


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 10, 2012)

10.5 is Woman size for 43, 9 is Man Size for 43


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 10, 2012)

Somewhere between 8in and 8.5 in but slightly closer to 8in so I voted for that.

I assumed big hands helped with bigger cubes, for obvious reasons, but I'm not entirely sure, once you get to a point I don't think it makes too much of a difference.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

Reinier Schippers said:


> 10.5 is Woman size for 43, 9 is Man Size for 43


OK,so I was actually right LOL.  BTW,I think it's actually 9.5 not 9.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 10, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> OK,so I was actually right LOL.  BTW,I think it's actually 9.5 not 9.



not sure actually


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 10, 2012)

I always thought I have kind of long fingers (at least I've been told so), but my hand size is apparently average: 20cm or 8in.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 10, 2012)

Excactly 17 cm.

I thought that I had small hands....


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

Ezy Ryder said:


> I always thought I have kind of long fingers (at least I've been told so), but my hand size is apparently average: 20cm or 8in.


Your hand size has nothing to do with your finger length,because those two are definitely not proportional. 

And,BTW,everybody,stop talking about your feet size that's not what we're talking about.I'm sure your feet size has NO effect on your cubing(unless you solve it with feet,but that would be a whole new topic...)


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 10, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> Your hand size has nothing to do with your finger length,because those two are definitely not proportional.
> 
> And,BTW,everybody,stop talking about your feet size that's not what we're talking about.I'm sure your feet size has NO effect on your cubing(unless you solve it with feet,but that would be a whole new topic...)


I have size 12 feet which makes it annoying footsolve. ;D

EDIT: 12UK, 13US, 40 something EU


----------



## MattMasterMind (Jan 10, 2012)

I got 7.5 as well man, and I am 14 as well. LOL, small world. On a side note, I have 2 different sized shoes, one is 11.5, and the other is 10


----------



## insane569 (Jan 10, 2012)

19 cm.
I have really small feet. Size 9 1/2


----------



## slocuber (Jan 10, 2012)

21.5 cm (i'm 15). I can hold a good basketball easily with one hand. For feet I have 45,5 I think.


----------



## Skullush (Jan 10, 2012)

Hands are 8.5 inches.
Feet are 15 US.

I don't think it does anything for cubing.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 10, 2012)

19.5 cm and I'm 13.

I don't really think hand size really matters in cubing unless they are super small or super big.

Feet size: 10.5


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL.Why do all of you guys keep talking about your foot size?


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2012)

Faz still had smallish hands when he was getting WRs. As far as I'm aware he still doesn't have massive hands. I wonder how big feetcubers' feet are.


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm 16, and have 23 cm hands. I didn't realize my hands were so big, but I have big feet too. (Size 14 US)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 10, 2012)

19 cm


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 10, 2012)

3 AA batterys long

Couldn't find a ruler '__'


----------



## emolover (Jan 10, 2012)

For me its 8.5 inches or 21.5 cm.


----------



## timelonade (Jan 10, 2012)

I have pretty little surgeon/woman hands.............. my entire hand is about one finger bone longer than a pint glass...... I dont have a ruler either .


----------



## 4. (Jan 10, 2012)

20cm. Oh and my hands are 21cm.


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 10, 2012)

6.5 inches or about 16.5 cm. Pretty sure they won't be growing anymore, so stuck with relatively small hands it seems.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 11, 2012)

15 cm lol


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm the average for once? 20 cm


----------



## iTz Dr Pepper (Jan 11, 2012)

My hands are pretty big. Someone said the Shengshou 5x5 isnt good for people with big hands. I think it works fine and my hands are bigger than my dad's hands. (Im 15)


----------



## Owen (Jan 11, 2012)

21cm. I have long fingers. Some could call the skeletal.


----------



## robindeun (Jan 11, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> 11.5(palm) + 8.5(finger). I bet no one has close to that palm size.


 
12,5 palm, 11,5 finger


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 11, 2012)

robindeun said:


> 12,5 palm, 11,5 finger


 
aren't you also like 6'7" or something? crazy dutch people.


----------



## robindeun (Jan 11, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> aren't you also like 6'7" or something? crazy dutch people.


 
6'8''  (16y)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 11, 2012)

robindeun said:


> 6'8''  (16y)


 
exactly. Also looking at your youtube videos, your hands are pretty "normal". Skinny, long fingers, just attached to a giant person 

Also, I concede defeat... Frank Morris also has pretty giant hands as well.


----------



## robindeun (Jan 11, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> exactly. Also looking at your youtube videos, your hands are pretty "normal". Skinny, long fingers, just attached to a giant person
> 
> Also, I concede defeat... Frank Morris also has pretty giant hands as well.


 
Those are some old videos, here are some recent competition pictures
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=320070511350104&set=t.100000548014896&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=320070868016735&set=t.100000548014896&type=3&theater


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 11, 2012)

robindeun said:


> Those are some old videos, here are some recent competition pictures
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=320070511350104&set=t.100000548014896&type=3&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=320070868016735&set=t.100000548014896&type=3&theater


 
10cm taller isn't THAT much, but ya, have fun getting through doorways  Also age doesn't really matter. I was this height when i was 14yo


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 11, 2012)

Hands: 21 cm
Height: 1.84 m
Age: 16


----------



## Felix1996 (Jan 11, 2012)

21 cm.. 
height is 1.79 m
age is 15


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 11, 2012)

A little more than 20cms, exactly 8in
My height is like 176cm
Recently turned 17


----------



## RubiksCubex (Jan 15, 2012)

i have 18.7cm hands and i'm a girl- people think that my hands are massive!


----------



## angham (Jan 15, 2012)

23cm my hands are pretty darn huge. I'm a piano player and can just about reach C to G


----------



## Thompson (Jan 15, 2012)

Age: 15
Height: 179cm
Hand Length: 20cm


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 15, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> 11.5(palm) + 8.5(finger). I bet no one has close to that palm size.


 
12(palm) + 9.5 (finger)


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow. I checked my post on the first page, was like "That can't be right," and remeasured.
9.6 palm, 7 finger.
Dammit.


----------



## KJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Age: 10
Height: About 4ft 5
Hand Length: 6.5 in


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 26, 2012)

18cm ish. Pretty large for my age.


----------



## Goso (Jan 27, 2012)

Use an online ruler.


chrissyD said:


> 3 AA batterys long
> 
> Couldn't find a ruler '__'


----------



## Goktrenks (Jan 27, 2012)

Age 12

Hand lenght:about 21-22 centimeters

(Everyone says I'm a giant)


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jan 27, 2012)

~16.5cm 
palm-9cm
middle finger-~7.5cm


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 27, 2012)

16.5 cm 
Im pretty short but i keep calling myself the worlds tallest midget if that helps -.-


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jan 27, 2012)

20cm flat.
5' 5"
13 years old


----------



## kashyap7x (Jan 27, 2012)

17.5 cm.
5' 2''
15.
Imma dwarf XD


----------



## Sillas (Jan 27, 2012)

18 cm.


----------



## mistressofnone (Jul 21, 2012)

BUMP! 18cm .. i'm a girl 5"2 of height, and i play several instruments so, i think it's longer than usual..


----------



## Guitarnerd77 (Jul 21, 2012)

24.3cm
Height: 6'2"
Age: 17
Yay for being a giant!


----------

